# Fake Purdy brush?



## ArcherThePainter (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a Purdy clearcut from ThePaintStore, when I receive the brush, I found it looks different, at least the casing. And the top of the bristle, feel little bit rough than the XL series, Is it real? or a fake one.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is it a Chinese knock off?


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

They recently changed the package design. I wouldn't be surprised if the quality went down more.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i gota few brushes last week an noticed the same thing about Purdy.........i picked it up an was ''damn whats this crap??''.............didnt really get into it but somethin just wasnt right...........JUNK an what about the ''made by'' stickers?? lol ........:no:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm... I'm going to go out on a limb and say its stiffer then an XL. More_ rigid_ if you will.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

well then YES that is a stiffy in my pocket


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Bender, your on top....I think he likes you.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

My SW rep talked to me into Purdy, I just got the same Purdy brushes for my guys and myself couple of weeks ago, I seriously gave it all the chances I could possibly give... Ended up being an expensive and useless duster (Bristles are wayyyy too thin, doesn't even work good as a duster)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hey Bender, your on top....I think he likes you.


Well look at me. Can you blame him?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Clearcut have been around for awhile, they are a modified XL glide not the best but decent.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

MAK-Deco said:


> Clearcut have been around for awhile, they are a modified XL glide not the best but decent.


I tried them when they were giving them away.
Reminded me of painting with a broom.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

i have been cutting a good line for 20 years now and have learned to do it with the ****tiest of brushes, I have seen worse then the clear cut...


----------



## ArcherThePainter (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, yes, clear cut seems not as good as before, feels like a broom!

Pity, I bought three.......

I might change to XL again, when you wanna to change your tools, the new one seems worse than the original.........

shame purdy!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

All of Purdy's brushed are flagged on the end, where the filament tip is "exploded" if you will, except for the clearcut. The clearcut is a straight filament. This is the same design as the old SW shertip brush.

The last picture on your post looks like a sash brush, not angled except for the metal ferrule.


----------



## ArcherThePainter (Jul 23, 2011)

it is angle sash brush, I meant to use it for oil, finish the windows. but the filament is too stiff........ Does it work well on windows cutting? I mean oil paint for finish coat.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought most purdy's were cheap knockoffs since the quality went down after the buyout.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Lisa LaPorta uses Purdy


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Call Purdy and ask to speak to the person who's name is on the little yellow sticker on the brush. He or she quality checked it - ask them WTF???
My cutting in brush of choice is still the Purdy Pro-Extra and I haven't noticed any decline in quality - yet. That's the only Purdy brush I currently use.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> My SW rep talked to me into Purdy, I just got the same Purdy brushes for my guys and myself couple of weeks ago, I seriously gave it all the chances I could possibly give... Ended up being an expensive and useless duster (Bristles are wayyyy too thin, doesn't even work good as a duster)


I am also disappointed in the clearcut glide. Used to like Purdy. May have to revert back to the thread about favorite brushes last year. Lots of guys mentioned Corona, but I'd have to order online and like to feel them beforehand.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sort of like any brush - there are some Corona brushes that I use depending on what I'm doing. I like their OxSlim - a china bristle and ox ear hair blend for oil enamel work.
If your supplier doesn't normally stock Coronas ask them to order you in a few to try them out. My supplier will often do that for me at cost on different brands/types of brushes just to see for themselves what they are like.


----------



## ArcherThePainter (Jul 23, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Lisa LaPorta uses Purdy


whos that? I use jack pauhl recommand brush....wooooooo, so disappointed on clearcut. Too stiff for oil.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ArcherThePainter said:


> it is angle sash brush, I meant to use it for oil, finish the windows. but the filament is too stiff........ Does it work well on windows cutting? I mean oil paint for finish coat.


"Sort of like any brush - there are some Corona brushes that I use depending on what I'm doing. I like their OxSlim - a china bristle and ox ear hair blend for oil enamel work."

Archer - if you have access to Corona brushes take a look at the one mentioned above. It's what I use for my oil finish work. The 1 1/2" angle sash works well for window work. Just spent two weeks doing an entire office (circa 1930's) where all the windows, doors, and trim were finished in Pro-Classic oil and I alternated between the 1 1/2" and a 4" (except the doors which were sprayed). 
I'm sure others will offer their recommendations or state that they hate the Corona but both the owner are I very pleased with the results.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I do a lot of regular old painting and have been satisfied with the contractor series SW brushes and the Purdy styles, but when I want detailed cutting-in, I need the best and Purdy's clearcut glide doesn't hold ProClassic for crap. They do alright cutting walls to ceilings, but I don't need a high end brush for that.

I am ready to just risk being happy and ordering some of the Coronas mentioned in the thread about favorite brushes. That thread is a must read.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ugh, I couldn't imagine having to brush pro classic on a regular basis.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Ugh, I couldn't imagine having to brush pro classic on a regular basis.


I don't!! But even when spraying doors and trim, there's some stuff that's just easier to hand brush as opposed to masking and covering.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This was a financial advisor's office. Even though he was gone on vacation and there were no appointments booked there were still quite a few walk in clients - especially with the Wall Street crap going down. 
This was an expensive job. Had to follow all the procedures for dealing with lead based paint residue and couldn't spray any of the windows or trim - all had to be done by hand. Took the doors downstairs to a great basement where I was able to spray them. I don't mind working with oil but am glad the job is over for now (phase II coming up next month).


----------



## ArcherThePainter (Jul 23, 2011)

researchhound said:


> "Sort of like any brush - there are some Corona brushes that I use depending on what I'm doing. I like their OxSlim - a china bristle and ox ear hair blend for oil enamel work."
> 
> Archer - if you have access to Corona brushes take a look at the one mentioned above. It's what I use for my oil finish work. The 1 1/2" angle sash works well for window work. Just spent two weeks doing an entire office (circa 1930's) where all the windows, doors, and trim were finished in Pro-Classic oil and I alternated between the 1 1/2" and a 4" (except the doors which were sprayed).
> I'm sure others will offer their recommendations or state that they hate the Corona but both the owner are I very pleased with the results.


I'M GONNA TO TRY CORONA TODAY, thanks your experience! but corona has a lot of series, which one better?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ArcherThePainter said:


> I'M GONNA TO TRY CORONA TODAY, thanks your experience! but corona has a lot of series, which one better?


I'm not going to tell you this is the best but for me it has worked well in applying oil enamel to the muntins, rails, and stiles on a bunch of single hung windows. I used a 1 1/2" Corona Oxlite Angle, 75% China Bristle and 25% Ox-Ear hair. It's got a red oval sticker on the cover which says _Superfine Ox'n Bristle_ and below that the word _Professional_. DIYers can't get these. :whistling2:


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Call Purdy and ask to speak to the person who's name is on the little yellow sticker on the brush. He or she quality checked it - ask them WTF???
> My cutting in brush of choice is still the Purdy Pro-Extra and I haven't noticed any decline in quality - yet. That's the only Purdy brush I currently use.


Old thread,bought a new pro extra yesterday and fought with the piece of crap all day.The tips crush easily now and are as big as your fingertip.What a shame.


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Ditch those crappy purdys and switch to Wooster.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Purdy still waiting on 2 airline tickets anywhere in USA after buying $500.00 worth of brushes during a promotion last year :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scannell Painting said:


> Purdy still waiting on 2 airline tickets anywhere in USA after buying $500.00 worth of brushes during a promotion last year :whistling2::whistling2:


I missed that. I might of went for it too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> Old thread,bought a new pro extra yesterday and fought with the piece of crap all day.The tips crush easily now and are as big as your fingertip.What a shame.


Hate to hear that. I'm still using from a case I bought last spring and they are fine. Makes me concerned about when I run out. :shutup:
May be asking for a recommendation soon.


----------



## scott65 (Jul 11, 2011)

I too, have noticed a drop in quality since Sherwin Williams bought Purdy, and have switched to Corona brushes. My question is has anyone tried a Corona "ox-hair" type brush? I had a case of 2" & 2-1/2" Purdy "OX -O-Angular" brushes but am starting to run low. Any one who has used both could you please share your opinion. Thank-you much!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott - check post #22 - I use the Corona ox-fine for oil enamels.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone heard of Proform? I picked one up earlier this summer and was blown away! They have cheap price point, $10-12. They are trimmed all nice and hold lots of paint. They aren't the most durable, but for the cost, easily replaceable. My local shop is selling way more of these than Purdys now.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Does August count as necro?


----------



## It's the painter (Nov 19, 2009)

My opinion Purdy only makes one good brush (3in. oval )i use Corona brushes they re by far the best


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Prior to SW buying Prudy they would last me all summer, now lucky to get two interiors done


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I missed that. I might of went for it too.


 
Might have gone:yes: ( my mother made me do it):whistling2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Never liked the clear cut. Been using the xl glide for awhile. They are always better after being used a few times.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have recently tried the wooster alpha in 2 1/2" and 3" angle sash and I couldn't be more happy with them! I recently bought a proform picasso 3" but I haven't done any interior work since I bought it so I haven't had a chance to use it. My brother has used his 2 1/2" picasso and he loved it (he doesn't care for 3" brushes for cutting in, and I don't like the 2 1/2". at least I know he's not stealing my brushes) I tried a 2 1/2 corona ox hair recently for some Sikkens door and window and I honestly liked my syntox better. The syntox seems to be the only purdy brush I have any use for lately.


----------



## ArcherThePainter (Jul 23, 2011)

I test purdy clear cut for a while, I use it spread oil paint, perfect cuting, decent capacity, leave slightly marks with semi-gloss, not perfect for high quality job, but not bad. I give 85 point on it.
proform picasso 3 I used for paint the ceiling corners, because it hold a lot of paint, and spread heavy and quick dry flat paint smoothly, easily.
proform picasso 2.5 is the workhorse to me now, use it for cutting acrylic paint a lot, sometime even use it for painting water-based enamel. Perfect finish, always sharp, feel very good, somebody say it is too springy, would be splatter, but not happen to me so far, because I use it only for acrylic paint.

Alpha is nice to, but feel a little bit different, you know, brush is a personal tool, people prefer different feeling when use it.

For me, Purdy clear cut 85 points, picasso 95 points, wooster alpha 95 points.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> Old thread,bought a new pro extra yesterday and fought with the piece of crap all day.The tips crush easily now and are as big as your fingertip.What a shame.



What I always liked about the Purdy Pro-Extra was it's firmness and that it kept it's point after lots of use. Most brushes are so soft that you end up painting with the side of the bristles rather than the tips. If this one has gone down in quality I need to find another firm brush for cutting in. It was never my choice for a trim brush because of that firmness.


----------

